# Our new Nigerian kids.



## DaveyFig (Jun 11, 2013)

I have been a member here for a while, but not active. I figured that since we recently had some new kids, I should become more active in the forum. I figured it would be nice to start with some pics of our 2015 kids. The link at the bottom is to a cute little video of one if the January kids riding a miniature donkey. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

How cute! You have adorable kids


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Love your colors!!


----------



## DaveyFig (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks guys! It is really weird that we got so much white on the kids this year. They were almost all buckskin variations last year from the same parents. There was just one buckling that looked just like the father last year, and this year, most look like him. I really like the frosted buckskin in the second pic, but we kept one like her last year, so we might keep the chocolate buckskin that was born yesterday.


----------



## AtomzMom (Feb 28, 2015)

Beautiful goaties! The donkey video is awesome, lol, thanks for sharing!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Awwww! Love them. Very pretty babies️


----------

